# The NEW Metagrid Pro has been released with sliders!



## DCPImages (Feb 8, 2022)

Just saw this in the apple ipad app store. I know many people have been wainting for this!
David


----------



## DCPImages (Feb 8, 2022)

Not sure if the full release is completed yet. Metaserver still needs updating in order to connect and it does not yet seem possible to purchase premium iap. I am thinking this could be a game changer though


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 8, 2022)

Isn't it supposed to be Metagrid 2. ? 

Their website doesn't show it yet. I don't think it is released. They might still be beta testing it. 

https://metasystem.io/metagrid/


----------



## DCPImages (Feb 8, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Isn't it supposed to be Metagrid 2. ?
> 
> Their website doesn't show it yet. I don't think it is released. They might still be beta testing it.
> 
> https://metasystem.io/metagrid/


I guess if it is newly available on the App store, then release is imminent. I have downloaded it and it runs on my iPad. Looks like the base version is free but in-app purchase for extra functionality.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 8, 2022)

DCPImages said:


> I guess if it is newly available on the App store, then release is imminent. I have downloaded it and it runs on my iPad. Looks like the base version is free but in-app purchase for extra functionality.


They might be very close to release it. 

Thanks for the heads up about the iOS App. in the Apple Store. I will check it out.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 9, 2022)

Soon:



https://forum.metasystem.io/forum/metagrid-pro/beta/general-info/3624-metagrid-pro-is-in-the-apple-app-store#post3636


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 9, 2022)

babylonwaves said:


> Soon:
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.metasystem.io/forum/metagrid-pro/beta/general-info/3624-metagrid-pro-is-in-the-apple-app-store#post3636


Thanks for the forum link. Excited to see it released soon.

Yes, it looks like it's getting close to the official release of Metagrid Pro, I thought it was going to be named Metagrid 2. But, looks like they chose to go with Metagrid Pro.


----------



## machinesworking (Feb 16, 2022)

It looks like they pulled the release, some issue with the in app purchase. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Markrs (Feb 17, 2022)

MetaGrid Pro just got an update (for those that have it installed as it was removed from the App Store) and the Premium option now works with a price of £25.99 in the UK which is the same as standard MetaGrid.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2022)

Markrs said:


> MetaGrid Pro just got an update (for those that have it installed as it was removed from the App Store) and the Premium option now works with a price of £25.99 in the UK which is the same as standard MetaGrid.


Hi @Markrs ,

Thanks for the heads up on Metagrid Pro


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2022)

Their website doesn't show Metagrid Pro yet.

https://www.metasystem.io/metagrid/

Kind of confusing.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2022)

OK, I just read this post from them on their forum.

Quote : "_ Yes, we have submitted MG Pro for release being sure it will take a day or two before it propagates to all Apple servers but it seems they are fast. We will launch it officially till the end of the week._"

So, It hasn't been launched officially on their website.


----------



## Markrs (Feb 17, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Their website doesn't show Metagrid Pro yet.
> 
> https://www.metasystem.io/metagrid/
> 
> Kind of confusing.


i don’t think it is officially released yet. They temporarily removed it from the App Store and no mention on the website.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2022)

Markrs said:


> i don’t think it is officially released yet. They temporarily removed it from the App Store and no mention on the website.


I think they are very close to officially release it. Maybe they are just waiting for the iOS app to be posted on all Apple servers, and get the final details completed on their side, then post the big announcement on their website. This is going to be a big deal for me. Such a powerful and useful tool to have. Especially with the sliders.


----------



## machinesworking (Feb 17, 2022)

I have to say, I've had it for a while and used and liked the factory template for DP, but as soon as I started making my own buttons the fact that they have basically a start up manual and a dozen 2 minute videos becomes an issue. I can't get it to send CC messages to the preinstalled DP-in port, only the generic Metaserver MIDI-in port, and nothing in the startup manual or short videos even hints about this, whether the DP-in port is restricted to the actions that come with the DP scene or whether this is a bug.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## David Kudell (Feb 21, 2022)

Ha! Just a couple weeks ago I spent days making a big Metagrid setup, I maybe should have waited for Pro in hindsight.

So will my old Metagrid scenes import into Pro? And is it safe to install Pro on my iPad without breaking my original Metagrid setup?


----------



## eakwarren (Feb 21, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> So will my old Metagrid scenes import into Pro? And is it safe to install Pro on my iPad without breaking my original Metagrid setup?


Yes. The MGP user guide describes the following on pg. 10:



> To import a content from the previous MetaGrid version:
> MetaGrid Pro enables you to import resources (viewsets, views and buttons) from the previous version of MetaGrid (available as a separate application). If you use Dropbox you should just copy the files between folders:
> /viewsets -> /workspaces /views -> /grids
> The MetaGrid Pro content files should be available for import in MetaGrid Pro. If you use the iOS share functionality, please follow the standard procedure to import resources from email/Files etc.


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 23, 2022)

machinesworking said:


> I have to say, I've had it for a while and used and liked the factory template for DP, but as soon as I started making my own buttons the fact that they have basically a start up manual and a dozen 2 minute videos becomes an issue. I can't get it to send CC messages to the preinstalled DP-in port, only the generic Metaserver MIDI-in port, and nothing in the startup manual or short videos even hints about this, whether the DP-in port is restricted to the actions that come with the DP scene or whether this is a bug.


Hey @machinesworking I don't use DP... (But have been eyeing it lately for sure....)
Guessing you've already seen this, but according to the _MIDI & DAW Setup_ quickstart I just looked at it says the following (with a big red _'danger'_ exclamation mark):

_For DIGITAL PERFORMER, name your port *METASYSTEM - DP - IN* . *This port is hard-coded into the DP keybindings file that needs to be imported to make Metasystem apps work with this DAW*. _






Just in case you didn't come across it in your travels I've uploaded the PDF, which has a short section about DP setup...


----------



## machinesworking (Feb 24, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Hey @machinesworking I don't use DP... (But have been eyeing it lately for sure....)
> Guessing you've already seen this, but according to the _MIDI & DAW Setup_ quickstart I just looked at it says the following (with a big red _'danger'_ exclamation mark):
> 
> _For DIGITAL PERFORMER, name your port *METASYSTEM - DP - IN* . *This port is hard-coded into the DP keybindings file that needs to be imported to make Metasystem apps work with this DAW*. _
> ...


So that's all for the Windows setup, I'm on Mac OS. there the ports are all published via a Metaserver app that runs on startup etc. 

My confusion, that I'm currently talking to the developers on their forum about, was due to the way Metagrid addresses user created actions, apparently you cannot create the proprietary DP-in port actions, you create actions that go to the more generic Metaserver MIDI-in port. This was further confused for me anyway by the fact that the Metagrid profile comes with 40 user definable actions, made so you can address Track layouts, a feature in DP to save specific layouts of tracks etc. Those all address the DP-in port. It shouldn't be any real issue though, the Metaserver MIDI-in port has a possible 2048 unique CC messages it can address, it's just slightly more house work to set up for safety reasons a specific channel or 4 for DP etc. so you're not sending to the generic Metaserver port MIDI-in channel 2 CC 111 and having it affect some other app that's currently open. 

The other downside to Metagrid with DP specifically is also the strength, Metagrid uses the DP-in port for hundreds of commands already mapped to CCs which is great. The downside is that if the Metaserver is not running DP automatically assigns these CC messages to "any", so they start messing with things like MPE controllers etc. which will then open up whatever pop up window or command channel x CC74 is assigned to, and maybe fire it. So, using it, you're having to buy all in, and if you're smart about it, any new keyboard shortcuts you assign outside of the cc message system, you should add to an additional generic non Metagrid set of keyboard shortcuts. It's a bit of work. 

Plus the reason any of this came up is because the profile for DP came out around 9 or something, there's at least 40 odd keyboard commands that are not assigned to CCs in the proprietary DP-in port. So the reason for the confusion is twofold, assigning CC's resulted in Metaserver MIDI-in messages instead of DP-in messages, and I'm still wondering if they plan on updating the profile and I do a lot of work for nothing.


----------



## machinesworking (Feb 25, 2022)

Update, Metasystems is on it. The current DP9 era template will be updated to 11 for Metagrid Pro in the coming months. I would assume that's true of the other remaining templates that haven't been upgraded yet. 

The DP-in port is specifically for the DP template, I put in a request for more than 40 generic DP-in CCs that Metagrid has so you can use user made track assignments, but can be used for anything. Considering there are an extra 1,000 possible DP-in CC's available I think they agreed that was a logical request.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 26, 2022)

Is there any sort of upgrade path from the previous (non pro) version?


----------

